# RAF Ordinance



## kgambit (Feb 5, 2010)

Here's a neat site with lots of details (315 pages worth!) on RAF Ordinance:

BRITISH BOMBS AND FUZES

Two images from the site follow:


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 5, 2010)

Great find,

Many thanks!!!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 5, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## kgambit (Feb 6, 2010)

Micdrow said:


> Great find,
> 
> Many thanks!!!!!



You're welcome Paul. 

Stumbled across that one totally by accident.


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 6, 2010)

Great find Dwight!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 6, 2010)

Nice one Dwight.


----------



## Maxrobot1 (Mar 4, 2010)

British bombs had only one attachment point?


----------

